# Coilology



## Paul33 (13/4/21)

Anyone stocking Coilology quad core Clapton 10’s packs?

or the spools of wire or fro core fused claptons etc etc blah blah


----------



## ShaneDylan96 (16/4/21)

I know of a place that stocks 7 in 1 coilology coils with cotton bits included for R300... The set has 42 coils in it.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (16/4/21)

ShaneDylan96 said:


> I know of a place that stocks 7 in 1 coilology coils with cotton bits included for R300... The set has 42 coils in it.


Thanks but I don’t use most of the coils in that pack so it ends up being a waste.


----------



## YeOldeOke (25/5/21)

@Paul33 'tis a bit belated, but only noticed this now. We now stock a large range of Coilology coils.

https://alldayvapes.co.za/coilology/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (25/5/21)

YeOldeOke said:


> @Paul33 'tis a bit belated, but only noticed this now. We now stock a large range of Coilology coils.
> 
> https://alldayvapes.co.za/coilology/


‘it’s much appreciated though.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

